# Back from hols and a bit concerned



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi, we got back from Egypt on Thursday night. had a great hol but very pleased to see my pup again and I think it was mutual!
Since we are back I've noticed some changes in Dylan and I'm not sure if it's anything to worry about. Firstly he looks like he's getting a little podgy, although it's hard to tell as his coat is obviously growing as well. But he does look a bit less streamlined and I think he's getting on towards 10 kilos, whereas he was 8 kilos when he was castrated. Probably he wasn't walked as much while we were away, and was given lots of bones as he was left alone more. He's also now at the age where I think he has to be moved towards adult quantities rather than puppy amounts, as I suspect he's not growing much now.
So I'm cutting down his food now until he has slimmed up a bit, but my main concern is that when I walk him now he is getting tired and that is something he's never really done before. Especially when he's chasing the ball, he's getting tired much sooner than he used to and really flaking out when we get home. Before the holiday he had boundless energy, but there's a clear difference now. I'm hoping that it's just the extra weight and lack of exercise while we were away that's causing it, although my daughter insists that she walked him plenty. Other than that he seems perfectly fine, so I'll have to hope that he gets back to his old self soon.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

How long were you away? and how long have you been back?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

We were just away for a week and got back Thursday night.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Little guy gained that much in a week....I am sure he will snap back in just a little while. 
Keep up the routine you had before, I am sure before the weekend is through he will have all of his energy back.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

youl get him back to normal, he may not have been running about as much as he would with you.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm sure he'll be fine and will get back to his old routine ... might have been comfort eating if your daughter gave him more or sulking a little at you going.... wont tell you what Wilf weighs but is in line with cockers and Mable is 9kg and not 6months yet but they dont get more than recommended x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Umm - maybe too many treats to keep him occupied! Although Flo is now 15 months and 10.75kg 14" so being over 10kg isn't 'over weight' - I'm guesssing he is around Flo's size from what I have in vids. Does he have a 'waist' and just a light covering over his ribs?

I thought Flo was fully grown at 12 months and that she was going to be around 8-9kg but she did continue to put weight on after 12 months as I think their muscles and bones keep bulking up as they mature.

Energy wise maybe that's just him maturing and starting to settle a bit as he puppy enthusiasm wears off.

Flo was 14" 10.75 at her last checkup (when 13 months) and vet said she was in peak condition but she shouldn't be putting on any more so I'm aiming to keep her under 11kg. Haven't weighed her for a while so I'll jump on the scales with her when she gets back from her cross country romp and let you know what she is now.

You do need to remember to cut the food back to adult amounts when they reach a certain age and have stopped growing. Difficult with Flo as she eats so enthuiastically I feel like I'm starving her when I look at the little portion (75g) that she is allowed.

Sure he's fine just get him back onto usual food/treats and long off lead walks and you'll have him re-energised in no time. He probably feels a bit like we do after the Christmas hols - stuffed and lethargic 

Hope you had a great holiday and welcome back - missed you


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Don't worry .. Dylan will back to his normal routine and weight soon enough!!! 

Hope Egypt was good, I have been a few times .... great weather and very friendly country  Pleased to have you back  ... and I am sure Dylan missed you loads x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Just measured my wet dog, fresh back from the fields...

She is now 15" and 10.7kg which I'm well pleased with as the vet said she was ideal at 10.75kg at end of January.

Not sure how old Dylan is but Flo didn't stop gaining weight up until end Jan when she was 14 months

4 months 7.3kg
8.5 months 9.3kg
13 months 10.2kg
14 months 10.75kg
15.5 months 10.7kg


----------



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

Dogs are just like people - we get fat and lazy, too when we sit around, eating, and not exercising! The excessive snack bones are probably the culprit! Once he's back in his normal routine, eating a normal diet, he should return to normal. If he's still a little pudgy, cut back just a little bit on his food. If he acts like he's starving, add some no-salt green beans to the kibble. It adds fiber to make them feel full, and they're nutritious, while adding virtually no calories.

You should be able to feel, but not see the ribs and backbone and hips. Dogs are healthier when on the thin side. Yours is still a bit of a puppy, so you want to be careful that he gets adequate nutrition.

BTW, I'm jealous of your vacay to Egypt - WOW!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. Dylan seems a lot more energetic today. I think he just needs to get back to his regular routine. It is also hard to get the food quantities right at this age, as their growth is slowing and I've just switched from 3 meals to 2 per day. I've cut each meal from 180 to 150 grammes now to get his weight down a bit. He was quite slim but his ribs are a bit too padded now so I'd like to see him lose about a kilo.


----------

